# Cosmetic Brand Pronunciations



## eightthirty (Mar 12, 2006)

Janelle just brought up a good point with Chantecaille, even though I figured I was the only one with lingo drama when I mispronounced Stila.

Just to clear the air.....Who knows the correct pronunciation for these brands?

Chantecaille:

Stila:

Guerlain:

Yves Saint Laurent:

Shu Uemura:

L'Occitane:

Caudalie:

Cle de pau:

Kose:

Glossimer:

There's just a few to start you out. I was pronouncing Stila as style-uh!!


----------



## anne7 (Mar 12, 2006)

Isn't glossimer the name of a Chanel lipgloss, not a brand?


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 12, 2006)

Yr right!! DUH! Brainfart.


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 12, 2006)

Great thread idea Melissa!!


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks for your help!! I felt like a ding dong when I went to Nordstrom asking where the Sty-luh counter was!!


----------



## anne7 (Mar 12, 2006)

Stila is pronounced Stealer? I always thought it was Stee-la.


----------



## Lia (Mar 12, 2006)

Because i'm brazilian and portuguese has something in common with french, i find it's easier to me to pronouce.

Yves Saint Laurent - E-vee Suh Lo-rran (i think - it's difficult to explain that kind of thing, like my name, it's pronouced Lee-ah)

L'Occitane - Loc-see-ta (a from apple, not from age) ne (the e is kinda difficult to explain)

Maybe we should record ourselves speaking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll try to do that


----------



## anne7 (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh, I see Trisha! I put more emphasis on the R in stealer, like steel-er, soI think that is why that sounded odd to me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nolee (Mar 12, 2006)

lol and i thought we're the only ppl who does  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i'v always wanted to know how to pronounce:

Kevin Aucoin

Ermenegildo Zegna

and Moschino (with a k or ch?)

i always pronounce it w a k but im not sure ......

will be back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

thanx eightthirty for the great thread..


----------



## Leza1121 (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey,

It seems I had accidently signed off before my response posted. So, before I look at the others, I'm letting my response post. Hopefully, they won't be too laughable :laughno: :laughno: :laughno: . Since the Stila issue has been resolved, I won't add it to the list.

Shu Uemura = Shoe Ooh A Moora

Yves Saint Laurent = Eve San Law Raun

L'Occitane = Law See Taun

Cle de Peau = Clay Day Poe

Glossimer = Glow See Mare

Caudalie = Caw Da Lee

Guerlain = Ger lawn

Chantecaille = Shaun Tay Cal


----------



## Leza1121 (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey 8:30,

Everytime I hear you talk about this, I just crack up.... :hehe: :hehe:


----------



## anne7 (Mar 12, 2006)

I think Moschino is Mosk-eeno, with a hard K


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 12, 2006)

Yves is pronounced "Eve".

I always have trouble trying to write out how french words sound, especailly anything with "Ain" in it. It's just not really a sound we use in english so it's hard to get non-french speakers to understand  /emoticons/ton[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyway, click here to hear a voice clip of Saint Laurent.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leza1121 (Mar 12, 2006)

And I'm an even bigger brainfart for answering... :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## Leza1121 (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi,

Kevyn's last name is pronounced O Kwan (the au is pronounced like an o).

Hope this helps.


----------



## Leza1121 (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey Anne,

You're absolutely correct.


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 13, 2006)

Shu Uemura: shoe- ooey- moora


----------



## qristeele (Mar 13, 2006)

Kose is pronounced as "Cho-Say" (Cho as in "Cholera" and Say as in "They say we should continue to buy MU"). Lame.. :laughno:


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 13, 2006)

Was it this thread Charmaine?


----------



## qristeele (Mar 13, 2006)

I only found the other thread for STILA.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/showthread.php?t=5748&amp;highlight=pronounce&amp;seo=how+ do+you+pronounce+STILA%3F.html


----------



## karrieann (Mar 13, 2006)

I was saying Kevyns name wrong and Laura Mercier too. Herve Leger...

I really used to feel stupid when I mispronounced names but I think everyone does it :icon_redf

Note: Spell check doesn't know them either hehehehehe


----------



## looooch (Mar 13, 2006)

i pronounce stila as stee*la


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 13, 2006)

Ugg this is too hard. Can I just point to stuff and not pronounce it? lol. Thats what my mom does, she uses some Lancome stuff, and she cant pronounce the product name, so she just says I need some more of my foundation, um, this kind, lol. My mom has a pretty thick Southern accent, I wouldnt want to hear her pronounce it anyways, she calls quesadillas "kay-sah-dillius" Hee. I was saying Styla for Stila myself, I was confused a few weeks ago, b/c I was at a stila counter and she called it Steela. (There is no Stila here so I never hear it pronounced). I was still calling MAC by the three letters, M-A-C, until about a year ago. I am an idiot, lol.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 13, 2006)

:flowers: :laughing: :flowers:

That's too cute, Melissa!


----------



## pieced (Mar 13, 2006)

It's with ch not k, I've heard Vogue's editor pronouce it, so it's _Mo ch no_...


----------



## pieced (Mar 13, 2006)

I've heard the founder of Stila pronouce the brand name (she is Swedish, and she was being inverviewed:whistling She just said _Still-a_...


----------



## Ley (Mar 13, 2006)

lol I'm sure I've done that at some point too. Reminds me of school where I said "ee tee see" instead of "et cetera" (etc) for a few years - until I was corrected :icon_lol:


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks Charmaine and Kee! :icon_chee Go ahead, slap my hand. oliceman: I feel naughty. :icon_redf I'm normally on top of the search game. The thing is....I never gave it a second thought. I always just thought it was Style-uh. If I had been paying attention to the forums, I could've avoided my mispronunciation. I'm here now and that's all that matters. :icon_chee At any rate, the major difference in the threads is that this one covers a more comprehensive list.


----------



## Lisr (Mar 13, 2006)

This is a great thread. Now I no longer have to sound like a southern idiot. I was born and raised in Southern Calif., but after living in NC for 20+ years, I seem to have picked up a slight (HA) southern accent. When I go home to Calif. to visit and people hear me speak, I think their hick-o-meter goes off. Now I shall sound educated and wordly. HA,HA, HA!


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 13, 2006)

Oh I just looked at this thread again, I pronounced Yves as in Yah-ves, not Eve, lol. And Mochino, like it looks, Moe-shee-noe. LOL. :laughno:


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 13, 2006)

Bingo. I also speak French..used to fluently..now only a little:icon_cry:

and I thought no way I'm I going to try this b/c some native French speaker will come along and b**ch slap me...that and the fact that I often mis-pronounce very easy stuff...like for the longest time I pronounced *jojoba*

phoenetically..Jo-Jo-Ba..until my sophisticated cousin sniffed at me..I think it's pronounced Ho-ho-ba....! Uh, so chump change here is not going to attempt any of these... So where you going? Aspen, ha? California! Beautiful! he he:sdrop:


----------



## ILoveLola (Mar 13, 2006)

lol, me too. Ive always thought Mochino is pronounced Moe-shee-noe. This is such a great thread. I've always wondered how you pronounce many different brands. Now I know. :sdrop:


----------



## Becka (Mar 13, 2006)

i've been pronouncing them all wrong, yikes!


----------



## Mirtilla (Mar 13, 2006)

Same here, I find English names more problematic :sdrop:

Anyway, the right pronunciation of Moschino - the Italian brand - is:

*M*ike

*O*x

*SCH*ool

*I*f

*N*ame

*O*x


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 13, 2006)

trisha is from the UK. she has the accent, so i don't think they ever pronounce "er"! i could be totally wrong, but i've never heard it.

i don't know how to explain stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yhappybility (Mar 16, 2009)

*Got this from Belle Sugar*

*Agent Provocateur:* ah-jen pro-vock-a-toor

*Bourjois: *boor-jwah

*Caudalie: *kow-dah-lee

*Chantecaille: *shan-teh-kigh

*Chanel:* sha-nell

*Decleor: *deh-klay-or

*Dr. Hauschka: *doctor howsh-kuh

*Estee Lauder: *ess-tay law-der

*Frederic Fekkai: *fray-day-reek feh-kigh

*Guerlain: *goor-lahn

*Issey Miyake: *ee-say mee-yah-kay

*Kevyn Aucoin: *kevin oh-kwan

*Korres: *core-rezz

*Lancome: *lahn-comb

*Laura Mercier: *laura mers-yay

*L'Occitane: *lox-ee-tahn

*Nars: *nahrs

*Natura BissÃ©: *nah-too-ra bees-say

*RÃ©Vive: *ray-veev

*Shiseido:* she-say-doe

*Shu Uemura:* shoe oo-eh-moor-ah (if you want to be _really_ authentic, soften the R and make more of a D sound)

*Stila:* stee-lah

*Tocca: *toe-kah

*Versace:* verr-sa-chay

*Yves Saint Laurent:* eve sahn lorr-ahnn


----------



## mindcaviar (May 27, 2013)

Being from New Orleans I can pronounce most French words I see written fairly well-- even though there are several decidedly French names of streets and areas that are bastardizations of French and even Latin. These words are mispronounced purposefully as over hundreds of years the names have become a part of a sort of localized patois. They are a hybrid of English/Spanish/French/African. 

I rven attended school with several Aucoins and Merciers! And of course I adore Kevin Aucoin and I cherish his book. 

So I can do that pretty well-- IF I KNOW THE COMPANY IS FRENCH!! LOL For example, I had no idea Clarins was French. I don't use their products and I never worked for any length of time in a store where there was a counter, so I had no exposure to hearing the name. 

What I have learned from this thread is how to pronounce Stila and I had never heard of *Shu Uemura-- so now I at least understand the pronunciation. If only I undewrstood hows to take the bold off the rest of this sentence. LOLLLLLL I click the B and it won't remove it!*





 hahahhahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

In fact, I have not heard of half of these companies, so I obviously have a lot of learning to do! Thank goodness for dah interwebs!!!

Thank you, Dear MUT Ladies for sharing your knowledge and insight and for the always lively conversation!


----------

